# web browsers



## faithsdave (Jan 8, 2004)

Just wondering what your favorite web browser is and why? Currently usung firefox.


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

faithsdave said:


> Currently usung firefox.


Same here. I use it because it is NOT a Microsoft product. Now if I can just get up the gumption to make the switch to Linux........................


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

IE for me but i love firefox.


----------



## pheasantfanatic (Jan 20, 2007)

This may be a really old post, but I use Firefox for the majority of my surfing, but still use IE for some things.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Firefox for everything...only IE when I need to test some new designs.

My wish is for the AOL browser to disappear forever or for the company to quit being proprietary and go with Internet standards. I spend more time troubleshooting AOL users and the AOL browser. A lot of AOL users don't realize they have the choice of other browsers, and I hate to tell someone to download a browser and come back.  But those who do thank me later.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Firefox seems a lot slower than IE on my computer.


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

Firefox here...interestingly, it seems faster on our computers.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

firefox no longert now that IE advanced with tabs


----------



## jezebelus (Apr 11, 2007)

FIREFOX!!! And why? Simple because IE is the worst piece of crap in software history. Also there are few others like Opera, AOL and few more but those are also crap. Personally I think people should use only one browser and the other softwares should be banned.


----------



## blowgunner62 (Nov 23, 2008)

I usallly use Google Chrome, but I also like Firefox.

Sorry, I guess that this is a really old post. :toofunny:


----------



## Aleeshan20kat (May 11, 2011)

I use Mozila fire fox. It is very good browser.
It provide good speed. Mozila fire fox is user friendly browser. I am satisfy to use it


----------



## Romeo_rao45 (Jun 18, 2011)

Chrome is best web browser
it has bets browsing speed..


----------

